# The grease box story



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Roy Underhill's grease box*

*The grease box story.*
Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box

Before I begin, I'll quote myself: *'If Roy Underhill is a snow storm, then I'm a snow flake'*.

Since I posted my first grease box here, there have been some discussions going on about the hen and the egg…
- Most people never heard about a grease box until Roy Underhill made the dovetailed grease box. 
- Since I'm Danish and don't have satellite TV, I never heard about Roy Underhill.
Since then my eyes was opened up, and I realized what a wonderful person Roy Underhill is in every sense.









My version of the Roy Underhil grease box.

Update 10-13.
Drawing:










Since I had quite a few mails asking how it worked with the second lid, I made this little drawing to explain.

I have been buying quite a few hand planes from E-bay UK, and here I always wondered why the old English wooden hand planes were almost black, from a thick layer of patina, 'did they never was their hands in old England'? But one day I got the answer when there was a beautiful little grease box for sale there, and I looked up what a grease box was.
-and this was how my grease box journey began.









The old English box from E-bay.









My version of the old English grease pot.

I made a model based on the old English version, and commented that I liked the Dovetail version, but that I thought it was not meant as a tool, more as a gadget, since I found it too difficult to open, as a tool.

On my LJ posts and mails there began some discussions about the fact that Roy Underhill was the 'inventor' of this grease box, and some even asked me if I was trying to challenge him (this made me laugh - no I'm not is the answer - the only person I challenge in wood working are me, and my journey just began)…

The answers to this discussion are simple after Roy Underhill wrote me a kind mail the other day, with the following;










'As I said on the show, I saw the antique secret box years ago at a tool exhibit. It did not originate with me at all'.

I send Roy Underhill a mail, where I told him the story about the Abdel box, I posted on LJ, and told him that he could use this story as a reference in the future if he wanted - and he was so kind to answer me back, and thank me for the information, a little story that he has been to Denmark, and also the quote above (so I guess he had seen the LJ post with the questions about this.

So that's the end of that discussion.

*Thank You; Roy Underhill.*

Roy Underhill version can be found here on his web site, with plans along with other cool stuff.

My version of the 'Roy Underhill' box:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37376

The Abdel secret box:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37809

My try to make a user friendly and easy to make grease box, and my egg grease box:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35615

*
Best thoughts,*

MaFe 2010

--
I will continue the story of the grease box in a blog series under this name, in this I will try to explore the details, and to collect the inputs I already got on my posts, so it will become the 'Grease box story' .

I will try to uncover:
The secret Abdel box, the names for the box, why use grease, what kind of grease, recopies of grease, the pocket box and the bench box, what countries are the grease box known in (from input), if possible how far back in history, what designs has been used, the Abdel / Roy Underhill secret box with drawings, the LJ grease box clubs models and list of members (please send me a mail if you are not mentioned when it comes)and more subject vill come as we go.

I will love to hear all kinds of input as I go, so feel free to post comments and info.
The blog will be a mix of facts and inputs, so I can of course not guarantee for the truth of all, but I'll try and document the sources as well as possible. There will be no finish date to this blog, but it will be posted as it goes.--


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


great start on a great idea Mads 
of all my hart I wisch you good luck with the journey
you allready had started for so many of us 

take care
Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


You are a good man Mads. And a good friend and a scholar.

Thanks for the post,
Steve


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


You are doing just as any good "rhykenologist" should do. I am intrigued and look forward to following along. I have seen the episode of the Woodwrights shop where Roy Underhill shows how to make his grease box. He indicates on the show that the dark color common on old wooden hand planes comes from the use of grease and he specifically mentions the use of sheep tallow, or sheep fat as the type of grease that was commonly used. Considering that the english were known for raising sheep, it makes sense that sheep tallow would be commonly available. Anyone for a nice rack of lamb or perhaps a bit of mutton?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Hi Mads,
I just love the attention that you are putting into this subject.
I still have yet to assemble the the components that you sent (including the brass screws) and feel bad about not having completed it yet.
I've been fortunate enough to have enough work to keep me busy. In fact a wee bit to much.
So my grease box is still an old Tupperware box with about a pint of my mixture in it.
I'm presently working on a project in Green Oak, so everything is smelling of my wax and turpentine mix. Cant take the chance of marking the Oak.
Jamie


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


really interesting mads 
it's certainly been a niche subject until you came along. now i feel myself catching the grease box bug! 
if i find anything you'll be the first to know.
à bientôt mon amie


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Okay Mads…i must make one soon. Your story and research is awesome and i catch me.

Its an awesome little box i simply need to make


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Holy crap, you got a response from Roy. That is very cool.


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Mads Underhill…..Awesome


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Mads, I love your posts. Keep up the good work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


helluvawreck, thank you.
Napoleon, Mads overthehill… Go and make one, can't wait to see it.
Swirt, yes hats of, he impress me more and more.
Flemming, yes it might be a Virus!
Alba, and I have to make one from your beautiful burl, so no hurry.
docholladay, thabk you, yes I'm writing on this now, they used to use tallow for the light…
Steve, thank you so much.
Dennis, yes I drag you all along my passions…
Smiles and best of thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


will it hurt when we cross the hurdles ….lol
don´t worry I will be there for you if I can 

Dennis


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Well Mads, I read in a book by Louis L'Lamour where he wrote of Mountain Men carrying a Bear Tallow pot for greasing up metal objects, namely rifles, to keep them from rusting. Supposedly, bear tallow is among the best to prevent rust. Now he did not mention what kind of pot was used but typically a piece of animal horn with a plug type cap was used. Thought you would like to know of another kind of "grease box".

I have enjoyed your posts about the grease boxes and have followed it!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Roz (Jan 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Thanks Mafe, 
I have never heard of this. I know of Roy Undershill but never saw a grease box. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Mads, I read this and I think I will have to make another grease box with a curved dovetail. I'll have to find a pretty piece of wood. it may be another Abdel style box…........Cheers, my friend….............Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Hi Jim, looks forward to see what you come up with.
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Good to see the interest continues Mads

jamie


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Roy Underhill is a solid dude.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Smiles here guys.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Perhaps a different one Mads?

jamie


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Mads, while you're here; I thought about you today. Google is featuring Klimt, who I adore.
http://www.klimt.com/
I was reading the text regarding one of his paintings and I learned about Meerschaum pipes via a commission Klimt had. I started investigating these pipes and learned that the Meerschaum is typically mined in Turkey, where a colleague of mine is from. Then I thought of my only friend that I associate with a pipe, Mads. Small World


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Thank you for the link Al, yes he is amazing, and those woman. ;-)


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Well Mads,

this is all that is left from the bits of










the cookers packing pieces.

Not to bad considering. 

Jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Impressive Jamie, and a wonderful toolbox.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## MattV (Jan 19, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Ver nice. I love this idea.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


;-) thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Update 10-13.
Drawing:










Since I had quite a few mails asking how it worked with the second lid, I made this little drawing to explain.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Thanks for the updated drawing Mafe, thank you much!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


You are welcome.
We must be careful what we ask for. ;-)
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker (Nov 1, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Very impressive. Damn impressive. All well written, sir. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Roy Underhill's grease box*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter one: Roy Underhill's grease box
> ...


Thank you WoodButcher.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*

*The grease box story.*
Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.

Even we are now far away from the original grease box story, I feel I have to tell this story before going back.









Here is the original secret Abdel box.

*What do we know of this secret box then? *
We know Roy Underhill have seen one in a marked, I have seen some pen boxes made with this system as a child, but besides that I was not able to find out more until:
I had a wonderful lunch at an old friend and architect Ib Welling, he is besides being a wonderful man with a big heart, an old carpenter and has so many beautiful things in his house, so I was on a little discovery tour.
Here I found the box you see on the pictures,

I said: 'Ib did you make yourself a Roy Underhill box?' 
He answered: 'Roy who?

And then he told me this box was given to him when he was eight he is now close to sixty six…
It was given to him from his father's sisters husband who was *Lebanese*, his name was *Abdel*, and was extremely rich, according to the story he was the owner of half the city where he lived.
So the secret box is at least *58 years* old, and this one comes from Lebanon.
So now I call mine the Abdel box, out of memory for my sweet friend Ib.










*What's new;*
Added my sketchbook drawing.
The old ABDEL has two steel tops, one that are the pivot, and one just for confusion.
The dovetail is only half, and is cut out from the lover part of the box, so it all is the same wood.
And the most interesting difference are that the Abdel version has a secret lock, that makes it impossible not to open the box unless you hold it upside down - so now even I could see why this box was a secret box, and not just difficult to open for a carpenter….

The Abdel secret box:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37809

My try to make a user friendly and easy to make grease box, and my egg grease box:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35615

*Best thoughts and a greasy smile,*

MaFe 2010

--
The grease box in a blog series under this name, in this I try to explore the details, and to collect the inputs I already got on my posts, and blogs, so it will become the 'Grease box story' .

I will try to uncover:
The secret Abdel box, the names for the box, why use grease, what kind of grease, recopies of grease, the pocket box and the bench box, what countries are the grease box known in (from input), if possible how far back in history, what designs has been used, the Abdel / Roy Underhill secret box with drawings, the LJ grease box clubs models and list of members (please send me a mail if you are not mentioned when it comes)and more subject vill come as we go.

I will love to hear all kinds of input as I go, so feel free to post comments and info.
The blog will be a mix of facts and inputs, so I can of course not guarantee for the truth of all, but I'll try and document the sources as well as possible. There will be no finish date to this blog, but it will be posted as it goes.--


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.
> ...


I love secrets! Puzzles teach me to think….


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.
> ...


Mads If you decide to write a book about this little box i would like tó pre-order it right now.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.
> ...


Hey Mads. Your drawings are great and I like them a lot. The look is kind of naive but all the details are captured in the blink of an eye. Well done. Besides that, I consider you're a great pedagogue. Thanks again for sharing.

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.spaces.live.com


----------



## Schmierstoffe (Jun 4, 2018)

mafe said:


> *The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.
> ...


Very beautiful drawings, I like the pictures. Thank you for sharing.

Schmierstoffe,
https://www.schmierstoffe-online.com


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter two: The 66 years old secret Abdel box from Lebanon.
> ...


Schmierstoffe, thank you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*What is a grease box.*

*The grease box story.*
Chapter three: What is a grease box.

I admit this should perhaps have been the first post in this series…
Medieval Latin pyxis, from Latin, box, from Greek, from pyxos box (shrub).

*First a list of the names I have met for this little fellow:*
Grease box, grease pot, tallow pot, lard pot, carpenters grease box, joiners grease pot.
And these can be combined to even more versions, so do not get confused, it's the same thing, except the trade of the user, or contend of the box.

I think I like the name box best, and then the first name must be either grease for all kinds, or the name of the grease inside: grease box, lubricant box, tallow box, lard box, wax box, bees wax box.

The pot name, I do not find proper, but perhaps since my language are not English, I relate more the word pot to a ceramic pot or a tin pot, where the tallow or lard was stored, or the one used on trains.









This is a tallow pot used to grease locomotives

*The use of the grease box:*
In some of the old English workshops they used to have a tallow (grease) pot, mounted as a little drawer under the workbench. (This I have seen in an old print from a workshop, but do not remember where, think it was French).
My guess is that that would have been not ordinary, but that the tallow would just be on the table top, in some sort of box or jar, since it was seen as nothing fancy, 'just a lubricant'.

*The old versions:*
On the move, the grease could be brought in a little 'box' they could have in the pocket or tool box.
This is the box we call the grease box here, and I have seen several different old versions around the web, in more or less fancy finish.

I have seen old versions on the net in the shape of a drop or half yin yang.
Some that was just a little tin can with a lit.
And then versions that was square or semi square, but that looked to new to be vintage.
(I will be really happy for input here)









For the shape I think this has been a favorite, but that it has been the joiner or carpenters personal finish and choice of wood, that gave them their charm. Just like we see it today with the tool totes. And therefore we have only the few well made once left.

Most of them I guess would have looked something like this old French version you see on picture 9, since it was made fast, and did the job.

Look here in book Carpentry and Joinery for the House# by Francis Chilton-Young

*The use of the grease:*
The grease could be used grease up the sole of the hand plane, so it would offer less friction, and therefore you would use less effort. As a mean to preserve the wooden tools.
lubricate woodscrews, or to grease up tennons in timber frames (here in France), or that was supposed to be able to come apart later.
It could also serve as a lubricant for drawers or other moving parts.

*Today's use:*
The same as before, but also as a rust prevention on your metal hand planes, and on every metal surface in your workshop, such as the table saw or planner bed.
Also it excellent for metal screws in hard wood, to decrease the friction.

*Best thoughts and a greasy smile,*

MaFe 2010

--
The grease box in a blog series under this name, in this I try to explore the details, and to collect the inputs I already got on my posts, and blogs, so it will become the 'Grease box story' .

I will try to uncover:
The secret Abdel box, the names for the box, why use grease, what kind of grease, recopies of grease, the pocket box and the bench box, what countries are the grease box known in (from input), if possible how far back in history, what designs has been used, the Abdel / Roy Underhill secret box with drawings, the LJ grease box clubs models and list of members (please send me a mail if you are not mentioned when it comes)and more subject vill come as we go.

I will love to hear all kinds of input as I go, so feel free to post comments and info.
The blog will be a mix of facts and inputs, so I can of course not guarantee for the truth of all, but I'll try and document the sources as well as possible. There will be no finish date to this blog, but it will be posted as it goes.
--


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


very interesting mads  
the word pot (and please no body shoot me if i get this wrong) i believe comes from the word pottery when earthenware was used as the main cooking utensil. and the word was carried over when these things began to take shape in their metal form. so it is in a sense wrong to call it a pot and i agree with calling it a box 
i'm unfamiliar with old forms of finishing, but something tells me they didnt have varnish or polyurethane  this is just a thought, maybe they used the grease as a finish for some things as well? even to protect their wooden planes and not only make them slide better?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Yes Flemming I did forget to write that it of course preserves the wood also, it's added now.
Merci,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Flemming,
what about the Soapstone cooking pots that the Vikings came to Scotland for?
They cut them out in situ?


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


alba, i bet the vikings stole them from somewhere rather than cut them out on site, lol


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


niice work sofare Mads 
its realy interressting reading 
but I gess that is alot of the old school when you try to investigate them closer

take care
Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Great history lesson. Now we know why we must make one ourselves as they are indispensable! )


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


I was to stupid to ask. Figured someone would eventually do it for me. Thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Hi guys,
Yes now there are even a reason to make one! I laugh, sometimes we take to much for granted.
It's acually hard to find knolage on this little fellow, but I keep on searching.
Next will be a tour around the grease in the boxes, types and history - I'll try not to slip.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


I really enjoyed reading this, Mads. It is very good research on an obscure topic and very well presented as usual. Thanks.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Great bit of history. 
Stephen Shepherd at Full Chisel Blog
or Peter Follansbee Joiner's Notes may be able to fill in some of the missing info


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Swirt, I'll look at the links, thank you.
helluvawreck, happy you enjoy, this is what keeps me going along with my curiosity.
Norman, there are no stupid questions - only stupid answers.
Topamax, make one and post it, I look forward.
Dennis, no way - this is rocket sience!
Jamie, stick to the issue… I laugh.
Flemming, this goes for you to! 
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Interesting reading my friend. This shows why you are the president of the GBOC!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Div, mad man mad(s) = MMM president GBOC = Grease Box Owners Club.
I smile my dear brother,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Mafe there is a lot in those two blogs and much does not relate to grease boxes. I just thought since you were so effective at getting a response form Roy Underhill, you may also be able to get some other info out of these two historian woodworkers.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


I'm with Norm and have been trying to figure it all out. I was able to piece some together from reading a ton of posts and have meaning to just ask. Well now I don't have to as this was very well written. Thank you Mads, I look forward to more. The next article you talked about writing I am definitely excited for.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Great info posted, but I'm still lost as to what kind of grease to put in a grease box?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Ike, Make it simple and buy a good wax.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


These are for sale on E-bay, and confirm the talks about the shape of the traditional English boxes:

















http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/170719935914?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360400523873?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

















http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/180746967893?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648

Just for the record.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


thank´s for the update Mads 

Dennis


----------



## LJackson (Jan 13, 2014)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Whew! I'm glad I have the rate patience to get this far in the story. It isn't until the END of the third post that I finally figure out what the heck this grease is for! In this world of fast food and fast technology, nobody's attention span can last more than five milliseconds. I about peed myself with anticipation!

Anyway, I'm thinking of making one for my dad. But, he uses a special grease concotion for his leather goods to keep them soft, supple, and water resistant.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *What is a grease box.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter three: What is a grease box.
> ...


Smiles, thanks.
He will be happy I'm sure.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*The grease.*

*The grease box story.*
Chapter four: The grease.

So something I'm sure many have been waiting for;










*What the heck is it you put in that grease box!*

*The grease, wax, tallow, fat or lard:*
Yes here I will get in trouble no doubt!
Before I start this writing, I'll tell you that it's a personal choice at the end, so do not listen too much to what you hear or read around, find out what fits you for your use, or perhaps like me have several for different purposes.

There are many theories of what was in these boxes, and how they looked, but for me it's quite clear what I think.
The grease was used for lubrication and rust prevention on the hand tools, so it was a need, not a luxury.
The carpenters were not highly paid people, so they would use what was the cheaper to get hold of.

*So would they use wax?*

No too expensive in the old days.

*So what could they use?*

Tallow.

*Why:*

It was cheap and right at hand!

*Why was it at hand?*

Because it was used for light in the workshop, it was used as a kind of petrol and would be in every workshop in big pots.









Here are a example of a old tallow lamp, that could be moved arround.

http://www.stonehedgeproper.com/Default.aspx?PageID=73
And here you can even buy it.

*So I conclude that in the old days we were looking at tallow pots.*

So the little boxes, were they common? *No way!* I'm sure it was rare, that we might leave more grease boxes for the future, than was left in the old days. My guess would be a little leather 'wallet' with the tallow, or perhaps a little simple clay pot with a wooden lit, or something like that, that would be available in the old days. Perhaps the craftsmen actually just greased the tools from home, and not any more if they worked out. At the work shop it would be a clay pot or so, nothing fancy.










I'm aware that Mr. Roubo have a bench mounted grease box, in his illustrations plate 11 I belive, but I doubt that it would be 'normal'. Actually I think what people who study him forget are that this was kind of the ultimate, and definitely not the average wood worker in France having a bench like this. (French are masters of intellectualizing things, and this have for sure also been the case here). When I see the state and quality of old woodworking tools in France, there are a long way to this 'optimal' world some seem to belive.
Here are a later version, 
http://www.en.charpentiers.culture.fr/tools/toolsforfellingandcuttingwood/axes/whetstonesandgreasebox?media

*So what can we use the grease for:*
Lubricating woodscrews - they go in easier, metal once do not rust as easy, they are more easy to get out, the wood are less likely to brake.

Lubricating the hand planes, and other tools, for a 'smother' ride.

*Will the grease not be a problem for later finish?*

What I heart as feedback for now, is no, but yes if you use a thick layer, but it's not the idea.

*Does some of the ingredient actually make the metal planes rust?*

Never heard some confimed talk of this.

*So what is tallow:*










Tallow is a rendered form of beef or mutton fat, processed from suet. It is solid at room temperature. Unlike suet, tallow can be stored for extended periods without the need for refrigeration to prevent decomposition, provided it is kept in an airtight container to prevent oxidation.
sources.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallow

*Read also:*

http://www.fullchisel.com/blog/?p=1167

*So what can I put in my grease box?*

Of course you can use tallow.
I use 100% natural bees wax, this lubricates, and even smell wonderful (I buy it).










You can buy this online already made, and in a nice consistence, but some melt their own.
Div use commercial floor wax mostly carnauba wax.
Topamax made his own beer tallow, but had little success, since it went rancid in his jars.
Alba's grease recipes: http://lumberjocks.com/alba/blog/18172#comment-781470
Paraffin wax are fine.










And this leads us to the fact, the good old candles, this you will find in many tool boxes.

I think one thing is important: *DON'T USE SILICONE!!!* Make sure the products have no inside.
It will give you endless problems in the finish state.

*Info:*

Medieval London Guilds - Candle making guilds / Soapmakers Guilds.
Candle makers were called Chandlers in the Medieval times of the Middle Ages. there were two types of candle making guilds - the Wax candle makers and the tallow candle makers. The tallow candle makers were made with animal fat and therefore closely associated with butchers or skinners. The tallow candle makers also became soapmakers, although it is unclear whether there was a seperate medieval ages soapmakers guild. The Tallow candles were much cheaper, leading to chandlers laws being passed regulating the percentage of a candle which could be tallow. Rich people used the wax candles and poor people used the tallow candles. The wax candle makers, made predominantly from beeswax, were often quite wealthy due to the constant demand for their product. The church was one of their best customers. The incidence of widows taking over the family business and access to the Candle making guilds was high due to the profits made in such a business.
http://www.middle-ages.org.uk/medieval-london-guilds.htm

The travel grease box from Paul Dubois's toolbox :
http://www.en.charpentiers.culture.fr/tools/toolsforfellingandcuttingwood/axes/whetstonesandgreasebox?media

My first grease box post:
Carpenters grease box
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35615










My attempt to make the old English pocket box:
Old English pocket grease box (For my brother Div).
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35688

My try on the dovetailed grease box:
MaFe Overkill grease box (the ABDEL version) [Roy Underhill]
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37376

My for fun and love mini grease box:
Stanley 101 grease box (do not make this at home…)
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37411

I did not invent the grease box, I have just been trying to open up the interesting world around it, and are trying to be a ambassador for the use of this, now I will let this 'a little messy blog' be the last for now.

Thank you to all that took up the challange of making the grease boxes, I hope we will see many more.

*Best thoughts, may the grease be with you,*

Mads

--
The grease box in a blog series under this name, in this I try to explore the details, and to collect the inputs I already got on my posts, and blogs, so it will become the 'Grease box story' .

I will try to uncover:
The secret Abdel box, the names for the box, why use grease, what kind of grease, recopies of grease, the pocket box and the bench box, what countries are the grease box known in (from input), if possible how far back in history, what designs has been used, the Abdel / Roy Underhill secret box with drawings, the LJ grease box clubs models and list of members (please send me a mail if you are not mentioned when it comes)and more subject vill come as we go.

I will love to hear all kinds of input as I go, so feel free to post comments and info.
The blog will be a mix of facts and inputs, so I can of course not guarantee for the truth of all, but I'll try and document the sources as well as possible. There will be no finish date to this blog, but it will be posted as it goes.
--


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Mads - Good information and entertaining too!!
Thank you for the education, I think you have it right.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


*Very thorough historic research on the grease box. When I saw the first grease box posted, my reaction was why? You have satisfied my curiosity and answered my question. I will try some of the easier products to find. Up until now I have been using motor oil and car polish. Thankyou for laying this "grease box" mystery to rest.
Jack*


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


thank´s again for taking your time to make such a great blog Mads
its very niice to be on the schoolbench again 
this is one of those things that makes L j such a speciel place history , ruommours , Facts
and always one that can summ it all up in a blog every one can understand
thank you for being a great teacher Mads

take care
Dennis


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Gee, and I just got 10 pounds of mutton tallow to render down for some leather. Maybe I'll make a grease box and use some of this for screws, hhhmmmmm. Rand


----------



## moshel (Apr 25, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Daltxguy (Steve) suggested to use Dubbin (which i found in my local supermarket) and its quite good.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


So mads, do you use it pretty much just for screws and your planes? Also, you say you have several of the grease boxes for different purposes and that you use 100% natural bees wax. So do you have the same bees wax in all the grease boxes, just have them in different locations so they are always at hand? or do you have some with a different wax in them as well?
Also, would you use the same wax on a table saw for protecting it from rust? From reading other threads and all I mostly have seemed to find suggestion of paste wax like the Johnson paste wax. So, how does this compare to the other stuff you suggested?

Sorry for even more questions mads, I have really enjoyed reading this series from you. Your posts and projects are always very interesting, thank you


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


I think it was great that you brought the grease pot back into the spotlight on here.
I enjoyed the video of Roy making it by hand and then the variety that LJ'ers have made. 
Had fun with my 8 yr old as he made one with a little help.
It's good stuff Mafe


----------



## FredG (Apr 11, 2008)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


When I think of all the grease boxes I threw away…..... *;-)*


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Fred- LOL when I saw your greaseboxes I had to look and see if my hunch was right… Amsterdam. LOL I guess you could use those little boxes for grease boxes- just remember not to lick the saw.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Wonderful Mad's.
Professor of the Grease Box.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Mads, you need to write a book. Possible on grease boxes alone but definitely on Handle Tools, their care and restoration.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


One day I might be remembered as Mr. Grease Box! At my funeral we will listen to Grease, and I will ofcourse have a perfectly greased hair! Perhaps my ashes will be keept in a grease box…
Big smile, 
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


My old Grease would do for that Mad's.
It is 2lt. 
Jamie


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


A wonderfully informative blogg… I think the history aspects of tools and why some things are the way they are is very entertaining reading.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Mads, and remember the cause of death will be, " greased by…"


----------



## tedpower (Jun 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


my veritas planes instructions say to use paste wax to prevent rust. is something like the minwax paste wax a good choice for a grease box? i ask because i have lots…....


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Hi all, 
I use:
A normal bees wax 100% pure, this is a wonderful grease that will prevet rust, and make a good glide.
A Sterling wax that are a mixture of materials, including beeswax and carnuba, this I use mostely for wood treatment.
A antique wax, that have a brown patine inside, so this is good on old objects that have a light scratch, or just for treating dark wood, to give it a more deep, dark color.
The truth is I'm all new in this, so I try my way, and I will be glad for any suggestions and advice.
I also use candlelights, but this is mostely to grease old wooden drawers or threads.
Thank you again for all the comments, I'm happy to see all the feedback and all the inspiration, that has come out of this grease tour,
Mads


----------



## Benighted (Jul 26, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


As usual a masterpiece loaded with useful information, I should soon have a Mafe only favorite list 

Tanks for all the info…I'm currently trying to get the perfect beeswax creme recipe with beeswax, turpentine, linseed-oil and a pinch of carnauba.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Jani, please send me when you do, I will love to make a recipe page also.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


The Rhykenologist rides again. Very informative. I would expect that in the shop, if the tallow was already there in pots or some sort of container, there would not have been a need for a tallow box because they would just use what was available. The only reason for the box would have been to carry it with them when away from the shop. I saw a video once where a guy was using the mixture that Jani describes. They were using this to clean and restore a wooden plane. It worked quite well and left a very nice satin finish on the wood. In that video (unfortunately, I have no idea what website it was), the gentleman used equal amounts of beeswax, turpentine (he also indicated that Mineral Spirits could also be used) and BLO. That gentleman did not use carnuba, but I can see how that would be effective as a protective agent. The point was equal amounts of wax, turpentine (or mineral spirits) and BLO.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Thanks for this interesting background Mads. This bit of woodworking culture is enriching. My shop is insulated and heated so I don't have rust problems, but it sure would be useful to lubricate wood screws with and to lubricate the various adjustment screws on tools too. Your comments on the difference between the image and reality of tools in France (and everywhere else) is so true. I think we always have to remember that in every profession there are normally only a small percentage of persons practicing at a very high level of skill and with the best instruments/tools.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


MAfe,
I tried a paste wax (briwax) in my box, but as I suspected, the wax eventually dried out. 
Your suggestion to use 100% beeswax: I have a 1kg block of beeswax which I use for lubrication but it is hard and I could never get it into my greasebox except in bits and pieces. It smells wonderful though.

I have read about beeswax and mineral oil mixture to get a creamier blend but have not tried it yet.

As Moshel pointed out, I mentioned 'dubbin' may be a good alternative. It is composed of tallow and beeswax mainly - used for protecting leather boots/saddles etc. I suppose you should be careful that there aren't other things in there which are not desirable ( silicone for ex, as mentioned).


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Doc and Mike,
Love you guys, thank you for the comments, it's such a pleasure to make something and then get response like that.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## nashbok (Jul 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *The grease.*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Chapter four: The grease.
> ...


Great post Mafe.

Have any of you folks used Renaissance Wax? I went to Woodcraft looking for "grease" for my transitional plane and I ended up walking out with a $30 can of Renaissance Wax. Darn that salesman…

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renaissance_Wax


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Grease box owners club - GBOC*

*Grease box owners club.*
Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.

So it was time - time to make a place on the web, a place for the GBOC.










*So what is the criteria to be GBOC member?*

You have to have made a grease box, or received one from a fellow wood worker.
Once you have done so, the GBOC will be extremely happy if you post your name, a little story of the box if you want, and a picture here as a comment under this post. 
This will make you a full born member right away.

The GBOC, take pride in being a non political, no race, no judgment association, 100% eco friendly (do not know about all the wax), and always ready to grease.

GBOC was founded by Div, who at the same occasion made me the President (a title I take dead serious of course).

Thank you all that took up the challenge of making the grease boxes, I hope we will see many more in the years to come.

*Best thoughts, may the grease be with you,*

Mads

--
The grease box in a blog series under this name, in this I try to explore the details, and to collect the inputs I already got on my posts, and blogs, so it will become the 'Grease box story' .

I will try to uncover:
The secret Abdel box, the names for the box, why use grease, what kind of grease, recopies of grease, the pocket box and the bench box, what countries are the grease box known in (from input), if possible how far back in history, what designs has been used, the Abdel / Roy Underhill secret box with drawings, the LJ grease box clubs models and list of members (please send me a mail if you are not mentioned when it comes)and more subject will come as we go.

I will love to hear all kinds of input as I go, so feel free to post comments and info.
The blog will be a mix of facts and inputs, so I can of course not guarantee for the truth of all, but I'll try and document the sources as well as possible. There will be no finish date to this blog, but it will be posted as it goes.
--


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...












Ok as president I will make the first post.
It was my first grease box, and can be found here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/35615

I made it from the thought a grease box should be simple and functional, and also fast to make.
Later I became obsessed…

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


What a great ideér Mads.

I would love to be a full member of the BGOC.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...












Wonderful idea Mr Mad's President,

Jamie

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39219


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


To you my dear Jamie welcome again…
Napoleon, read the text! Laughs.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


thought I was there today :-(
but I´ll bee back and thats a promise
Dennis


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


hmmm I wonder-if I rename this little box, would it pass as a grease box?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Debbie,
You just have to put some grease inside.
Its really a sweet little box, I love it.
Welcome to the club.
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


yippee .. I'm a GBOC-er 

(we'll have to pretend there is grease inside, since I no longer have possession of the box).


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Gimme a week or two to post mine, away in Hawaii as of Thursday


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


AAARRggg..
I just finished a pour of heritage parafin and bees wax in my grease pot at ten to four pacific time, and the SNAFU'ed 
camera's still inthe repair shop !
heritage as the parifin box says a dollar 59, and in the groscery store last weekend it was just under 6 dollars before taxes..
The beeswax also heritage, bought in my early teens from the sewing section in a plastic case for waxing thread, for me to do my bow string while I still could draw a bow and loose an arrow..
It's sort of rectangular, 3.5 inches wide, 2.25 high and 6.75 long with live bark edges at the ends.
The "pot part" is a 2.75 inch forstner drilled hile about 1.5 inches deep.
Mystery wood, chainsawed from a chunk of firewood a friend thought might be of intrest. I've left the chainsaw marks top and bottom, finished the sides smooth. It's waterborne poly over shelac, and where is that camera !
The mix has come out as a buttery brown, quite soft, which suprised me considering how hard both were to start with..
Oh well..
I guess I'll have to wait for the membership card.


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Alba must be nominated for some office in the club as he even made a rope hammock for his grease box to sit on


----------



## JamesVavra (Apr 27, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...




Mine is now filled with a mixture of about 50% beeswax, 25% mineral oil, 20% linseed oil, and 5% turpentine. Also, there is a pair of rare earth magnets on the corner opposite the hinge to secure the lid.

James


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


When can i expect to recive my GBOC-member-plastic card ? 

Now i will go to the shop


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


The lure of belonging to such a Prestigious Club, with such Illustrious Members, proved too great for me…
This morning I secured a scrap of Mahogany
After some Scroll Saw work, and gluing the bottom to the middle…
I then attached the lid and, Voila!! My own personal Grease Box!!! 
My apologies for not being able to cut straight lines, but I hope my humble entry is at least considered by our beloved Vintage Architect President, and the other luminaries who are members, for entrance into this exclusive group, the GBOC!! 
Now I have to do Great Research, to develop an appropriate concoction to fill it…  
Thank You for the inspiration!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Not sure if this is the official card or not- you just can't trust authenticity these days.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Mike 
great little box .-) look at Mafes blog nr 4 there shuold be all the info you need 
to fill it with gggggrease

MsDeppie :--))) LOL

Dennis


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Some Recipes,

http://lumberjocks.com/alba/blog/18172

jamie


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


I'm not a member…...yet. But, in an act of presumptuousness I nominate Jamie (alba) for VP. Do I hear a second?


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hmmm, about time our venerable president starts earning his nominated position!

As founder member of the GBOC, I am off course in full support of the president's decisions. I add my humble original entry. Long live the President!










By the way, isn't Debbie's box just beautiful!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Oh dear..
We are all getting greased !!
By the prez !
Love the membership card !
And yes..Debbie's got a beautiful piece there ..


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Here is my modernistic version. Maple, lyptus, elm and laurel burl. It is a benchtop model. It can also be worn on ones belt.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39812


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Scott, look forward to see it.
James, welcome to the club again, nice box.
Mike, wauuu even with a little walt through here, thank you. So cool.
I agree on Jamie as VP (very promising).
Div, our dear founder and first to take up the challange, wonderful to see you here.
Viktor, I take the freedom to post the picture for you.









Beautiful gb.
Thank you all, may the greses stay slippery,
Mads


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


For the Grease Box Owner's Club:
I've made a bit of a different grease box. I think I first saw this on Frank Klausz' workbench, and it works very well for lubricating screws at your bench space or dabbing a bit on the bottom of a plane. It is also good for people who tend to Lose little things!










It is simply a grease box without the folding lid, one end screwed underneath the edge of the bench to swing back underneath it, covering and protecting the added beeswax or lubricaiton of your choice. Really handy to have so near the main working space.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


now thats a lid we can understand BarbS )

Dennis


----------



## Napoleon (Sep 16, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Barbs that box is brilliant! its right were its going to be and cant be lost. This one i simply most copy.

Great ideer for a small thing.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Barbs that is clever.
I forever loose things, and it would be hard to lose a bench. Even in my shop.
I think I will build one. If you don't mind?
Then I'll attach a Grease box like yours to it.
jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Barbs, yes it's really the grease box of the work shop, no doubt. You can ss this version on M Roubo's drawings.
Love it Barbs.
Dennis, that was funny.
Napoleon, have even seen the light now…
Jamie, yes if you can loose your workbench I will be impressed.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Mad's.
I don't have a bench. 

jamie


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Yes, this idea is as old as the hills. Thanks Mafe, for that link. It isn't as pretty as a toolbox grease box, but it is always where I can reach it and count on finding it! And Jamie, you've done some beautiful work without a workbench. Do you plan to build yourself one?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


It's brilliat Barbs. So many can get a good idea, so few will acually bring it into life.
Yes, I will for sure build one, one day. But I have such a small workshop, that I don't have room for a 'real' workbench also. So with my Festool bench / table, it's better with the little boxes in stratetic places. But perhaps I should add one just for the fun of it, and since I love the idea… I can make one on my table perhaps… Hmmm, I think you gave me a push now! Thank you Barbs.
Jamie, but then you have to stay with a pocket box, you can put a string in it…
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Alright I'm in!!!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hi Limi,
So cool, another member of the grease box club. Welcome!
And you must be a gold member since you join us with two.
Nice boxes, the little two color one will be your favorite I think.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DaddyT (Oct 15, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Here is my sons grease box thats not a grease box. He wants it to hold pellets and bb's for his air rifle.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Jimi that is great.
Like the coin catch.
Jamie


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Jimi, I love that idea, with the coin insert. So nice - lucky son.
I lover also the hand drill, that is a beauty.
Thank you, and welcome to your son in the grease box owners club.
Best thoughts, and marry christma(d)s,
Mads


----------



## PDF (Jan 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hope this gets me in the club. I really enjoyed the project.










Full project http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59635


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Philip great Grease Box

Jamie


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


I didn't did it myself but it come from my great-grandfather :

http://lumberjocks.com/Sylvain/blog/34466

the two last pictures have some interest


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hi guys,
What wonderful greaseboxes.
PDF that is really a beauty, love the details.
Philip, elegant with the long ellipse.
So yes you are bothe with no doubt members of the GBOC.
Best thoughts fellow GBO's,
Mads


----------



## Porcupine (Mar 4, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Here is my entry. Hope it gets me in the club. Maple, turned on lathe. Drill press offset well. Mutton tallow. I have coveted membership for some time now.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Congrats, Joe! Welcome to the 'club.' That's so petite you can carry it with you anywhere.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Joe, it's a sweet box, really fine - you are now officially a member of the GBOC.
A tuned box, think this is new.
Best thoughts and a jubiiii,
Mads


----------



## Vigilantewoodworker (Nov 1, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Here is my submission for the GBOC

Teak Grease Box:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


PAJA, yes you are with no doubt a member!
Really cool and with your personal touch and Japanese inspiration.
So cool!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Love the Japanese lid. Sweet!


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Mads: 
I nominate the following for the GBOC
Viktor , for his dovetail box which I copied
and Seblolo for his unique curved GB with the trick opening idea.
TNX
Bruce AKA Abie in N California


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Smiles Bruce, yes it is so wonderful to see the creativity that has hit the GBOC.
I have welcomed them both to the club, but once in a while I miss one, I'm only human. Smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


This thread has really been fun, Mafe. So many good ideas. Thanks for starting it!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Thank you Barb, the blog almost came alive with all the wonderful input.
Sure was a fun one to make.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Here is my entry:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


I just need to add tallow…


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Knock knock:
Wonderful grease box!
Nice detail with the magnet.
May it serve you well.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Smitty,
What a lovely photo, chisels, roll but most of all grease box!
Lovely wood, full of life.
Like the detail in the closure.
The club seems to keep growing. ;-)
Best thoughts my friend,
Mads


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Excuse me for my ignorance, but what the hell is a grease box and it's purpose?


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


It's used to lurbricate various things, but primarily plane bottoms to ease the way through wood.
A very old technique, but one that survives to this day and some of us tend to go to extremes ;-)
The "grease" is often a parifin/mineral spirits/bee's wax mixture.


----------



## RPhillips (May 16, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


submission for the GBOC


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


A wonderful submission Rob, really wonderful I love the joy of Woods here.
Welcome to the GBOC.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


I am awfully late to the party but, can a guy get into the club if he makes a grease box but then gifts it to a fellow craftsman?


)


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


My humble submission for the GBOC


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Kenny and Ron,

Welcome to the GBOC.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


How wonderful guys.
Kenny and Ron, yes you are with no doubt members!
Wonderful and creative grease boxes.
I have a big warm smile on my face, so lovely to see the club is still alive.
Sorry to be slow here, I have not been so active lately due to health.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...





> How wonderful guys.
> Kenny and Ron, yes you are with no doubt members!
> Wonderful and creative grease boxes.
> I have a big warm smile on my face, so lovely to see the club is still alive.
> ...


Thanks, Mads. Get well soon!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Thanks knockknock and Mads 

Thank you for your blog series on these fun little boxes Mads and I hope your health improves quickly!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


very nice a CLUB within a CLUB 
JUST admiring your grease box again Kenny SUPER AWESOME :<))
get well very soon MAD :<))


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hi guys,
Thank you Ron Ayr, I'm well again and on the move. 
Hokie Ken, just saw you posting a grease box, so I'll be happy if you post it here in the comments. ;-) Cool box by the way.
GR8HUNTER, smiles, yes he did a fine job and made the wife happy too.
Best thoughs - may the grease be with you,
Mads


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Happy to post it here Mads! I almost forgot about the club :-/ It's funny, I just noticed my last comment here was exactly 1 year ago today )


Here's my newest grease box (although not really for grease ;-p) I'm sure there will be more to come. I still don't even have one of my own!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hmmm… now I see that the links I posted to my two boxes are not showing up :-( Hopefully that will be rectified but in case it's not, I'll post some pics here for posterity 

First one for shop use:



























And the "ladylike" version:


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Wonderful box!
As I wrote on your post, you do have a lucky wife. 
Top of the pop member.
Big smile,
Mads


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Submisson for admitance? Walnut with Oak Dovetail.
Slightly different design but same function?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hi Andre,
How wonderful!!!
Really nice box and exelent that you give it your own twist.
Now you are officially a member of the GBOC.
Welcome. ;-)
It's been a while since this thread was alive, so a big smile here.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


As part of the recent knife swap, Tony, our very own GR8HUNTER, sent me a grease box as a bonus item. I'm filling it with soft wax which I use on wooden tools that have to slide on wood (my wooden hand plane gets a wipe every half-dozen cases I plane smooth with it).


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


What a beautiful grease box Tony made you!
You are now an official member of the GBOC, big smile my friend.
I was kind of sad I did not see the knife swap as I forge and make them, but we can't win them all.
Keep greasing, stay happy and healthy,
Mads


----------



## drsurfrat (Aug 17, 2020)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...




This has paste wax instead of grease.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Grease box owners club - GBOC*
> 
> *Grease box owners club.*
> Ok - I admit it's childish and stupid.
> ...


Hi Mike,
Just saw your post, lovely grease box a member for sure. ;-)
I love that this grease box story keeps getting back to life, I use mine often and after a while they are saturated with grease, so they will be more tight for air and like that keep the grease fine, I have wax that have been there for years now and still work fine.
Best of my thoughts and yes a warm welcome,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Old Danish grease box - finally*

*The grease box story.*
Old Danish grease box - finally.









Here it is, finally a Danish grease box, I have been wondering why I never found one.
It is a gift from a artist friend, Flemming, thanks.
(Yes I'm Danish).









Just as we know them.









Classic. ;-)









It has been cleaned, but was with plenty of traces of old tallow.









Here next to one of mine.









Now with grease.









Ready again for many years of use now.

*Best thoughts, may the grease be with you,*

Mads


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


Imagine how many hands have opened that lid.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


Simple, functional, handmade, and wonderful. Nice Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


Great to have old things that still work well. Another nice antique to add to your collection Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


Yes Mike I will run out of space one day…
That's it Ken, just spot on.
Imagine all the people… yes I also love that thought Lew, that it has been used, someone even put in some nails.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


Nice old piece that will be put to good use, I'm sure!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Old Danish grease box - finally*
> 
> *The grease box story.*
> Old Danish grease box - finally.
> ...


It is in use thank you. ;-)
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*another Danish greasebox*

*The grease box story*
another Danish greasebox

Ok, I know, it's a obsession, these little boxes…
But here yet another Danish grease box, not really a greasebox I think, since this one has a paper inside.
It is my friend Flemmings, he just passed to show me since he knows my passion for these little boxes.
So in fact I guess it could have been a needle box, this just makes it even more interesting in my world.
Anyway beautiful it is.









Closed, notice the inlay.
(This was added by Flemming).









Fist turn.









Open.









I find the slim lines elegant and a wonderful shape to touch.

*Best thoughts, may the grease be with you,*

Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


HI MADS,
VERY NICE LITTLE GREASE BOX AND NICE STORY TO GO WITH IT.

CHEERS, MY FRIEND,..............JIM


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


That's a lovely little box, Flemmings! Thanks for sharing, Mads.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Very interesting and will be very hard not to give it a try after such a great read.
Thanks!!!!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


I can almost feel the love that was added to this little box as it was being made.

Awesome latching mechanism, too!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Looks like a COOL functioning lil box…

A short video showing it opening, closing, etc. would help a lot… if you can…

Thank you.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


OK Mads. Now I get the concept of the two lids. Very nice locking mechanism. What a great concept.

I will have to put my hand into to this.

Thanks.

-Madts.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Very "slick" Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Special little box. Created with care. I wonder how old it is?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Great project Mads.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *another Danish greasebox*
> 
> *The grease box story*
> another Danish greasebox
> ...


Hi there,
Thank you for the comments, I also found it to be a special little gem.
Love the fact that others also can see the joy.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------

